# 2011 Baseball



## Sheldon

AL

*East*
BoSox
Rays
Skanks
Blue Jays
Orioles

*Central*
Twins (duh, winning)
Tigers
Sox
Indians
Royals

*West*
A's
Rangers
Angels
Mariners


NL

*East*
Phillies
Braves
Marlins
Nats
Mets

*Central*
Pirates (lol j/k)
Reds
Cards
Brewers
Astros
Cubbies
Pirates

*West*
Dodgers
Rockies
Giants
Padres
Backs


Sawks, Twins, and Phillies will win 100+ games.


----------



## Paulie

Our offense isn't going to be what it was in years past.  I don't see 100 wins.  I see around the same as usual, low 90's.


----------



## Sheldon

They're going to beat up the Mets and Nats real bad this year. That's where they'll get those seven extra wins from. Take that straight to the bank, son.


----------



## Paulie

Nats always play us tough though.

Zimmerman kills us (unless he hasn't killed the chuck knoblauch syndrome this year )


----------



## candycorn

Saw this
Liked it:


----------



## jdk1970

As a Pirates fan, I've finally given up on caring about baseball. I grew up loving and playing the game, but between the ineptitude of the team's management and the general state of the economics of the game, it's just not as interesting anymore. Basically, they may as well make it about a 14-team league and turn the rest into their minor league systems.


----------



## Article 15

How the fuck did I miss this thread?!

Less than a half hour til the season starts!


----------



## Oddball

_*PLAAAAAYYYY BAAALLLLLL!!*_


----------



## Article 15

I'm still a lil pissed at Truthspeaker for not starting the 2011 thread.

Oh well, if things go right I will be fighting wit Xotoxi over the rights to start the thread next year.


----------



## Leweman

Unfortunately baseball is quickly losing its popularity especially as the older generations die off.  It is too slow and maybe too intellectual for todays kids.  Children particpipation is declining rapidly.  They now play soccer for some reason.  I like baseball but the sport will gradually sink into obscurity in the next 20 or 30 years unless some drastic changes are made.


----------



## Article 15

We have action on my fantasy team, people!

Brian McCann with a base hit and an RBI.

Holy fuck it's been a long winter!


----------



## Sheldon

Giants' Barry Zito Involved In Auto Accident - Baseball Nation



> Tuesday morning, San Francisco Giants left-hander Barry Zito was involved in a two-car accident not far from his Los Angeles-area home. Henry Schulman (via SFGate):
> 
> Lt. Ana Brackpool, a watch commander, told The Chronicle that Zito was taken to Cedars-Sinai Hospital in Los Angeles with unknown injuries. A person who alerted The Chronicle to the accident said it was his understanding Zito was not seriously injured, though he was assisted out of his car by fire personnel. A source said he left the hospital and went home shortly after.​


----------



## Ernie S.

candycorn said:


> Saw this
> Liked it:



I obviously have no soul.

Yanks beat the Braves in 6 for the championship.
Red Sux finish 6 out.


----------



## Nosmo King

jdk1970 said:


> As a Pirates fan, I've finally given up on caring about baseball. I grew up loving and playing the game, but between the ineptitude of the team's management and the general state of the economics of the game, it's just not as interesting anymore. Basically, they may as well make it about a 14-team league and turn the rest into their minor league systems.


You read my mind.  I grew up a Pirates fan.  Clemente, Stargell, Manny Sanguillen all the way through Dave Parker to Bobby Bonilla.

Small market teams have been crushed since 1994.  To hell with baseball and the way that crappy business is run.

Steelers training camp is supposed to open in July, but the lockout....


----------



## Oddball

No, the Pirates have been crushed.

The Rockies, Twins, Marlins, Diamonbacks and Rays have all had their moments.

Meanwhile, the Cubs, Mets, Orioles and Dodgers really haven't done too much of anything, despite their big market status.


----------



## candycorn

Ernie S. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this
> Liked it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously have no soul.
> 
> Yanks beat the Braves in 6 for the championship.
> Red Sux finish 6 out.
Click to expand...


Reds all the way this year.  Its coming together.  In 5 over the Rays in the WS.


----------



## Sheldon

I can't believe Boston is 0-5.


----------



## Article 15

Sheldon said:


> I can't believe Boston is 0-5.



It's _*ANNOYING*_


----------



## Oddball

I can't believe the Twins had a *comeback* win agin the Skankees on Tuesday....In NY, no less.

Maybe this will _*finally*_ be the year that the Sawx take their monkey back.


----------



## Article 15

Article 15 said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Boston is 0-5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's _*ANNOYING*_
Click to expand...


Seriously.   

What the fuck?


----------



## Sheldon

Article 15 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Boston is 0-5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's _*ANNOYING*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> What the fuck?
Click to expand...


Getting swept by Texas was understandable. They were playing away from home against a very good offensive team, and they just came out of the gate rusty. But Cleveland is a terrible team. The Sox will get their shit together, so I think it's just surprising but not concerning.


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvfhmabHRv8]YouTube - Twins Territory Flagpole Commercial[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

So ... uh ... yeah ... how about a win today?


----------



## Sheldon

Oddball said:


> YouTube - Twins Territory Flagpole Commercial



I wish I had tickets for today. It's so damn nice out.


----------



## Article 15

Jesus fucking Christ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Article 15

That's what's up!!!!

Go Pedi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Article 15

Toucher & Rich: John Lackey Or A Muppet « CBS Boston


----------



## Sheldon

Article 15 said:


> Jesus fucking Christ!!!!!!!!





Article 15 said:


> That's what's up!!!!
> 
> Go Pedi!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I want NESN, goddamit.


----------



## Valerie

Sheldon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what's up!!!!
> 
> Go Pedi!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want NESN, goddamit.
Click to expand...




You can "watch" play by play on gameday...

MLB.com Gameday | MLB.com: Gameday


----------



## Article 15

Sheldon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what's up!!!!
> 
> Go Pedi!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want NESN, goddamit.
Click to expand...


Sorry, dude but tf you are ever in the area you are welcome to swing by to catch a game and smoke bowls


----------



## Article 15

Here comes the inning ending triple play.


----------



## Article 15

Article 15 said:


> Here comes the inning ending triple play.




Man I've been spooked all the way back to pre-2004 thinking.


----------



## Article 15

Dustin' mother fuggin' Pedrioa!!!!!!


----------



## Valerie

Article 15 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the inning ending triple play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I've been spooked all the way back to pre-2004 thinking.
Click to expand...




I have a feeling we'll be laughing about this by September!


----------



## Valerie

Article 15 said:


> Dustin' mother fuggin' Pedrioa!!!!!!





Maybe you need to change that avi back for good luck!


----------



## Article 15

Valerie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin' mother fuggin' Pedrioa!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to change that avi back for good luck!
Click to expand...


Your prolly right but Perk stays til the Celts season is over.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Best record in baseball.

Only undefeated team.

These are not the old Texas Rangers.


----------



## Article 15

Quantum Windbag said:


> Best record in baseball.
> 
> Only undefeated team.
> 
> These are not the old Texas Rangers.



The Rangers have a beastly lineup.  

Here's to Kinsler, Hamilton, and Cruz staying healthy..........


----------



## Sheldon

Article 15 said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what's up!!!!
> 
> Go Pedi!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want NESN, goddamit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, dude but tf you are ever in the area you are welcome to swing by to catch a game and smoke bowls
Click to expand...


Marijuana causes mental disorders and makes people fat and retarded. I read that in a post on this site awhile back, so it's true.

But seriously if I ever go out east during the summer, catching a game at Fenway is a must. As is taking a crap in Yankee stadium then not flushing.


----------



## Sheldon

Valerie said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what's up!!!!
> 
> Go Pedi!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want NESN, goddamit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can "watch" play by play on gameday...
> 
> MLB.com Gameday | MLB.com: Gameday
Click to expand...


Or how about this: at the end of every inning, you send me a pos rep letting me know the score.

Isn't that awesome? I'm full of great ideas!


----------



## Article 15

Man ... so how bad do the Yankees gotta be to lose to an 0-6 team?


----------



## Ernie S.

It's called pity. How bad does a team have to be to start the season 0-6?


----------



## Valerie

Sheldon said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want NESN, goddamit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can "watch" play by play on gameday...
> 
> MLB.com Gameday | MLB.com: Gameday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or how about this: at the end of every inning, you send me a pos rep letting me know the score.
> 
> Isn't that awesome? I'm full of great ideas!
Click to expand...




  I would if I could, Silkyman...


----------



## Valerie

Article 15 said:


> Man ... so how bad do the Yankees gotta be to lose to an 0-6 team?





  The Tampa Bay Devil Rays are officially the most pathetic team in baseball!


0-6 AND they lost Manny!  


The Official Site of The Tampa Bay Rays | raysbaseball.com: Homepage


----------



## Article 15

Ernie S. said:


> It's called pity. How bad does a team have to be to start the season 0-6?



Not bad enough to lose to the Yankees.


----------



## Article 15

Valerie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man ... so how bad do the Yankees gotta be to lose to an 0-6 team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tampa Bay Devil Rays are officially the most pathetic team in baseball!
> 
> 
> 0-6 AND they lost Manny!
> 
> 
> The Official Site of The Tampa Bay Rays | raysbaseball.com: Homepage
Click to expand...


Manny makes me sad.


----------



## Ernie S.

Article 15 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called pity. How bad does a team have to be to start the season 0-6?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad enough to lose to the Yankees.
Click to expand...


Hmmm since 1918 the Yanks have won the Series 27 times and the Red Sux, how many?

Bucky Dent should be sainted.


----------



## Valerie

Article 15 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man ... so how bad do the Yankees gotta be to lose to an 0-6 team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tampa Bay Devil Rays are officially the most pathetic team in baseball!
> 
> 
> 0-6 AND they lost Manny!
> 
> 
> The Official Site of The Tampa Bay Rays | raysbaseball.com: Homepage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manny makes me sad.
Click to expand...




Me too.


----------



## Article 15

Ernie S. said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called pity. How bad does a team have to be to start the season 0-6?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad enough to lose to the Yankees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm since 1918 the Yanks have won the Series 27 times and the Red Sux, how many?
> 
> Bucky Dent should be sainted.
Click to expand...


Wow a bitter Yankee fan wanting to talk about the past.  There's a shock


----------



## Valerie

Article 15 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad enough to lose to the Yankees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm since 1918 the Yanks have won the Series 27 times and the Red Sux, how many?
> 
> Bucky Dent should be sainted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow a bitter Yankee fan wanting to talk about the past.  There's a shock
Click to expand...




 



Pedroia was the man today!


----------



## Article 15

Valerie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm since 1918 the Yanks have won the Series 27 times and the Red Sux, how many?
> 
> Bucky Dent should be sainted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow a bitter Yankee fan wanting to talk about the past.  There's a shock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedroia was the man today!
Click to expand...


But it was this guy who broke their back today.

How embarrassing.........


----------



## Article 15

Ken Rosenthal is somewhere in my list of top 50 people I would like to punch in the face.


----------



## Modbert

Time for the Sox to put on the line that one game winning streak.


----------



## Article 15

Article 15 said:


> Ken Rosenthal is somewhere in my list of top 50 people I would like to punch in the face.



So is Joe Buck.


----------



## Article 15

Modbert said:


> Time for the Sox to put on the line that one game winning streak.



No way we lose today.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> So is Joe Buck.



I can't remember the last time I had any Sox games on_ Major League Baseball on Fox_ with the volume up due to him and Ken.


----------



## Sheldon

Article 15 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Rosenthal is somewhere in my list of top 50 people I would like to punch in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is Joe Buck.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oddball

Article 15 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Rosenthal is somewhere in my list of top 50 people I would like to punch in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is Joe Buck.
Click to expand...

Seconded....And I'll throw in Ken Harrelson to boot.


----------



## Article 15

So I was really looking forward to seeing what having Ellsbury and Crawford on the corners was like but they weren't there long enough...


----------



## Article 15

Annnnnnnnnnnnd Granderson just annihilated that pitch.


----------



## Paulie

So my Phils are kinda alright this season


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> So my Phils are kinda alright this season



Yup Brad Lidge is out til the break so it's a typical year thus far.

But seriously your rotation makes mine look like store brand creamed corn.  Well except for Lester, who isn't as good as Halladay now but is the best guy to have over the next 5-8 years out of both staffs, IMO.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my Phils are kinda alright this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup Brad Lidge is out til the break so it's a typical year thus far.
> 
> But seriously your rotation makes mine look like store brand creamed corn.  Well except for Lester, who isn't as good as Halladay now but is the best guy to have over the next 5-8 years out of both staffs, IMO.
Click to expand...


With the run support we're getting minus Utley and what we got out of Werth, and the sub 3 ERA of our Big 4 (I think it's still sub 3, i haven't checked in a few days) I don't think we need Lidge all that much.  Plus Contreras isn't the worst replacement in the world.  

But yeah Halladay will be past his prime while Lester is peaking.


----------



## Article 15

I can't believe that Josh Beckett struck out 10 Yankees in 8 two-hit shutout innings last night.  Yes, the Josh Beckett on the Red Sox.


----------



## Sheldon

Guy was a beast last night. 14 straight I think?

Really that's what the Sox are supposed to look like. Everything was clicking. Only criticism is I think Beckett should have been allowed to go for the CG.


----------



## Sheldon

> *If Dice-K Continues To Struggle, Red Sox Could Call On Old Friend Pedro Martinez - Over the Monster*
> 
> 
> While many fans such as myself have refrained from pushing the big red panic button, I couldn't resist pushing the smaller one that said "Dice-K Is Done" after Monday's performance.  While I'm more skeptical than anyone on his trade value or Theo's ability to just cut ties with him, something needs to happen.
> 
> The only problem in the instance is that the Red Sox just don't have a guy that could fill that spot in the rotation.
> 
> One could argue that a guy like Alfredo Aceves, who has a great track record as a pitcher could be converted into a starter, as the Red Sox have attempted to do over the past month. I propose a better option that hardly anyone is talking about: former Red Sox pitcher and three-time Cy Young Award winner Pedro Martinez.
> 
> In a recent interview, Martinez told the New York Times that he is preparing to make yet another comeback after taking last year off.  Pedro reiterated that it would take him about a month to get in game shape if a team came calling.  In that interview, Martinez was asked which teams he would prefer to return to the league with:
> 
> "Id probably have to say the Red Sox. I would like to win a World Series in the National League, so the Phillies are in there, too. But for the time Im going to be playing, I think Boston is more suitable so that I can retire with the Boston Red Sox and go to the Hall of Fame with the same hat."​


----------



## PaulMendozaLine

Indians are 12-4!!! I was hoping they'd have an OK season, but I never expected them to start off so hot.

Here's hoping they sweep the Royals...


----------



## Ernie S.

How about them Red Sux?


----------



## Article 15

Ernie S. said:


> How about them Red Sux?



Hmmm...

Well after an 0-6 start thankfully the Yankees came into town and the Sox immediately found their winning ways taking two of three from them including a game in which a once thought dead Josh Beckett thoroughly owned their asses.  They are above .500 since that series started and riding a three game winning streak.....this with Gonzalez and Crawford struggling during that stretch.

Fuggin' Dice-K went seven innings of one-hit, one-walk ball last night.

Things are fine and getting better.

You were saying?


----------



## Ernie S.

Talk to me in September.
Baseball Video Highlights & Clips | BB Moments: 10/2/78: Bucky Dent Shocks the Sox - Video | MLB.com: Multimedia


----------



## Article 15

Ernie S. said:


> Talk to me in September.
> Baseball Video Highlights & Clips | BB Moments: 10/2/78: Bucky Dent Shocks the Sox - Video | MLB.com: Multimedia



Solid rebuttal.   

Informative, convincing, and of course relevant 

Typical know-nothing Yankee fan.


----------



## JackDan

As a braves fan born in california (don't ask me I don't know) I was pretty happy with our pummeling of the giants and padres this week.  God help us if we can ever stay on par with the phillies fab four though. Our lineup could be really dangerous if uggla heats up and chipper stays hot,,,,,

I find myself wondering what would have happened if brooks conrad didn't play in the series against the giants last year.  COMON 8 Errors! Holy shit, can't believe he is still on the team.


----------



## JackDan

heres a pic, 6 rows off home plate watchin the bravos murder the padres.


----------



## Sheldon

Liriano no-no'd the White Sox last night. 6bb/2k


----------



## JackDan

Sheldon said:


> Liriano no-no'd the White Sox last night. 6bb/2k



Ya pretty crazy.


----------



## Valerie

Valerie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the inning ending triple play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I've been spooked all the way back to pre-2004 thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling we'll be laughing about this by September!
Click to expand...





Or by June even!   






> With the win, the Red Sox moved back into sole possession of first place in the American League East, taking a one-game lead over their rivals.
> 
> Boston can thank its success against the Bronx Bombers as a pivotal reason for being in first place. The Sox are 7-1 against the Yankees on the season and have taken the last six, five of which have come on Bronx turf.
> 
> "If you don't play well, they're going to beat you," Jeter said. "They've outplayed us every time we've played them so far. They have a good team, that's the bottom line. They can hit, they can pitch, they do a little bit of everything. If you don't play well, they're going to beat you, and that's been the case the last couple times."
> 
> 
> MLB.com Gameday | redsox.com: Gameday


----------



## Valerie

Oh yeah, there was a baseball game last night too...  




> Terry Francona may not be much of a hockey fan, but he is a realist. And so, a few hours before the Red Sox [team stats] faced the Tampa Bay Rays last night, the manager asked what even he knew was a rhetorical question.
> 
> Think anybody will be watching our game? he said.
> 
> Lets just say DVRs across New England likely were set to the Red Sox telecast, in which case they captured a nearly historical gem from Josh Beckett [stats].
> 
> While Bruins goalie Tim Thomas was blanking the Vancouver Canucks in Game 7 of the Stanley Cup finals, Beckett one-hit the Rays, retiring the final 19 batters in a 3-0 shutout at Tropicana Field.
> 
> Josh Beckett cool as ice - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Oddball

It's official....The Twins are now HAWT!

'bout time.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Sheldon said:


> AL
> 
> *East*
> BoSox
> Rays
> Skanks
> Blue Jays
> Orioles
> 
> *Central*
> Twins (duh, winning)
> Tigers
> Sox
> Indians
> Royals
> 
> *West*
> A's
> Rangers
> Angels
> Mariners
> 
> 
> NL
> 
> *East*
> Phillies
> Braves
> Marlins
> Nats
> Mets
> 
> *Central*
> Pirates (lol j/k)
> Reds
> Cards
> Brewers
> Astros
> Cubbies
> Pirates
> 
> *West*
> Dodgers
> Rockies
> Giants
> Padres
> Backs
> 
> 
> Sawks, Twins, and Phillies will win 100+ games.



Sorry I'm late everybody... This list is obviously made by a walking dodger dog who dreamt that the dodgers would be anything but sorry this year. As a Giants fan, this is the only Dodger jersey I would wear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You really think the Giants... who got better... would finish 3rd in the NL West? How many cups of seawater do you drink a day?


----------



## Truthspeaker

jdk1970 said:


> As a Pirates fan, I've finally given up on caring about baseball. I grew up loving and playing the game, but between the ineptitude of the team's management and the general state of the economics of the game, it's just not as interesting anymore. Basically, they may as well make it about a 14-team league and turn the rest into their minor league systems.



This euphoria in Pittsburg just may tide you over for the next 18 years of missing the playoffs. I truly wish better for Los Piratas.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Leweman said:


> Unfortunately baseball is quickly losing its popularity especially as the older generations die off.  It is too slow and maybe too intellectual for todays kids.  Children particpipation is declining rapidly.  They now play soccer for some reason.  I like baseball but the sport will gradually sink into obscurity in the next 20 or 30 years unless some drastic changes are made.



nehh... not true... It'll always be around.


----------



## Article 15

Truthspeaker said:


> Sorry I'm late everybody...



Fuckin'-a, man


----------



## Truthspeaker

Article 15 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best record in baseball.
> 
> Only undefeated team.
> 
> These are not the old Texas Rangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rangers have a beastly lineup.
> 
> Here's to Kinsler, Hamilton, and Cruz staying healthy..........
Click to expand...


The Rangers will come out of the weak west but they'll get smoked by whoever comes out of the East cuz they don't pitch. Mark my words... You will all call me prophet by the end.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Article 15 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Rosenthal is somewhere in my list of top 50 people I would like to punch in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is Joe Buck.
Click to expand...


Crucify Jo Buck!!!


----------



## Truthspeaker

Article 15 said:


> So I was really looking forward to seeing what having Ellsbury and Crawford on the corners was like but they weren't there long enough...



Who saw Crawford being such a stiff? Why do guys always suck eggs right after they sign a big contract?


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> So my Phils are kinda alright this season



Yeah we'll see you in the NLCS again... This time I'm not as confident because of all our injuries. Offense is worse than 2009. At least the Panda is raking again.


----------



## Truthspeaker

PaulMendozaLine said:


> Indians are 12-4!!! I was hoping they'd have an OK season, but I never expected them to start off so hot.
> 
> Here's hoping they sweep the Royals...



Indians will come out of the Central... this was awesome.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWAX9MHFJ_8]YouTube - &#x202a;Travis Hafner Walk Off Grand Slam (7-7-2011)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

coolest moment of the year in 2011.


----------



## Truthspeaker

JackDan said:


> As a braves fan born in california (don't ask me I don't know) I was pretty happy with our pummeling of the giants and padres this week.  God help us if we can ever stay on par with the phillies fab four though. Our lineup could be really dangerous if uggla heats up and chipper stays hot,,,,,
> 
> I find myself wondering what would have happened if brooks conrad didn't play in the series against the giants last year.  COMON 8 Errors! Holy shit, can't believe he is still on the team.



Give your kid a break... Brooks is a solid player who had a bad moment. Blame the rest of your offense for not being interested in scoring a run against our pitching last year. You all might have won 1 more game... maybe. but last year nothing scored against Los Gigantes.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Cainer gets the win... Pablo has a 21 game hit streak.


----------



## Article 15

Truthspeaker said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was really looking forward to seeing what having Ellsbury and Crawford on the corners was like but they weren't there long enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who saw Crawford being such a stiff? Why do guys always suck eggs right after they sign a big contract?
Click to expand...




Don't let Zito traumatize you.  Crawford will straighten things out.

Don't get me wrong, I don't think Crawford's shelf life matches his contract and we'll end up choking on that deal in the end. Carl will likely be run out of town as well.

The annoying thing in the now is that no matter what the lineup will always be some kind of an issue so long as he an Ellsbury are in it together.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Home Run Derby Results in Advance:

Prince Fielder wins, 12 homers the first round, 13 the next round 8 the final round. I expect cash for this


----------



## Liability

*3000* +


----------



## Truthspeaker

Liability said:


> *3000* +



I'm sure no one ever had a better game in which they collected their 3000th.  5 for 5, hr, 2b, 2 runs 2 rbi and a steal.

I don't know why I don't like Jeter but that's impressive.


----------



## Nosmo King

Sheldon said:


> AL
> 
> *East*
> BoSox
> Rays
> Skanks
> Blue Jays
> Orioles
> 
> *Central*
> Twins (duh, winning)
> Tigers
> Sox
> Indians
> Royals
> 
> *West*
> A's
> Rangers
> Angels
> Mariners
> 
> 
> NL
> 
> *East*
> Phillies
> Braves
> Marlins
> Nats
> Mets
> 
> *Central*
> *Pirates (lol j/k)*Reds
> Cards
> Brewers
> Astros
> Cubbies
> Pirates
> 
> *West*
> Dodgers
> Rockies
> Giants
> Padres
> Backs
> 
> 
> Sawks, Twins, and Phillies will win 100+ games.


Ahem.  I have gone from a vigorous, vibrant happy young man to a middle aged curmudgeon watching my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates auger into the basement of the National League.  I saw games in Forbes Field, in Three Rivers Stadium and in PNC Park. and have suffered unbelievable anguish as the team of my youth became a national joke.

And now today at the All-Star Break in 2011 my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are not only four games over .500, but ONE game behind the division leaders the St. Louis Cardinals and the Milwaukee Brewers.  Today at the All-Star Break, I can crow about THREE Pittsburgh Pirates going to the All-Star Game.

There's crow and humble pie being served in clubhouses all around the National League today courtesy of the winning Pittsburgh Pirates, arguably the feel-good story of the summer.


----------



## Liability

Truthspeaker said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *3000* +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure no one ever had a better game in which they collected their 3000th.  5 for 5, hr, 2b, 2 runs 2 rbi and a steal.
> 
> I don't know why I don't like Jeter but that's impressive.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92-K7CGJjPw]YouTube - &#x202a;Derek Jeter Gets His 3000 Career Hit&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...


I don't know why anybody wouldn't like Jeter.  Class act all the way.  His mom and dad did something remarkably well in raising that kid.

I was AT Yankee Stadium on Saturday.  A Father's Day gift that morphed into a SPECTACULAR present for the entire Liability clan.

The only thing better would have been hitting for the cycle (improbable given that he needed the triple to complete it, but on that day anything was possible).

oh, and ending the 1st half in First place AHEAD of the hideous *Botox* would also have been an improvement.

But still, not a bad way to send out the 1st half of the 2011 season.


----------



## St.Blues

Nosmo King said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's crow and humble pie being served in clubhouses all around the National League today courtesy of the winning Pittsburgh Pirates, arguably the feel-good story of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its always great to see a small payroll team make good....... The Rays have done it, the Marlins, maybe the Pirates can get it done.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nosmo King

St.Blues said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's crow and humble pie being served in clubhouses all around the National League today courtesy of the winning Pittsburgh Pirates, arguably the feel-good story of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its always great to see a small payroll team make good....... The Rays have done it, the Marlins, maybe the Pirates can get it done.
Click to expand...

After 18 straight losing seasons, I would hope there's a way to play better than .500 ball just once.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Nosmo King said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's crow and humble pie being served in clubhouses all around the National League today courtesy of the winning Pittsburgh Pirates, arguably the feel-good story of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its always great to see a small payroll team make good....... The Rays have done it, the Marlins, maybe the Pirates can get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 18 straight losing seasons, I would hope there's a way to play better than .500 ball just once.
Click to expand...


That Park is sensational though. I shouldn't be too hard to get players to want to play/stay there. Second only in beauty to the Giants home and a very close second at that.


----------



## Article 15

Truthspeaker said:


> Home Run Derby Results in Advance:
> 
> Prince Fielder wins, 12 homers the first round, 13 the next round 8 the final round. I expect cash for this


----------



## Truthspeaker

Article 15 said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home Run Derby Results in Advance:
> 
> Prince Fielder wins, 12 homers the first round, 13 the next round 8 the final round. I expect cash for this
Click to expand...


----------



## Sheldon

Nosmo King said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> AL
> 
> *East*
> BoSox
> Rays
> Skanks
> Blue Jays
> Orioles
> 
> *Central*
> Twins (duh, winning)
> Tigers
> Sox
> Indians
> Royals
> 
> *West*
> A's
> Rangers
> Angels
> Mariners
> 
> 
> NL
> 
> *East*
> Phillies
> Braves
> Marlins
> Nats
> Mets
> 
> *Central*
> *Pirates (lol j/k)*Reds
> Cards
> Brewers
> Astros
> Cubbies
> Pirates
> 
> *West*
> Dodgers
> Rockies
> Giants
> Padres
> Backs
> 
> 
> Sawks, Twins, and Phillies will win 100+ games.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.  I have gone from a vigorous, vibrant happy young man to a middle aged curmudgeon watching my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates auger into the basement of the National League.  I saw games in Forbes Field, in Three Rivers Stadium and in PNC Park. and have suffered unbelievable anguish as the team of my youth became a national joke.
> 
> And now today at the All-Star Break in 2011 my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are not only four games over .500, but ONE game behind the division leaders the St. Louis Cardinals and the Milwaukee Brewers.  Today at the All-Star Break, I can crow about THREE Pittsburgh Pirates going to the All-Star Game.
> 
> There's crow and humble pie being served in clubhouses all around the National League today courtesy of the winning Pittsburgh Pirates, arguably the feel-good story of the summer.
Click to expand...


Yeah no kidding. And the Twins were going to win over 100 games this year too.


----------



## Sheldon

Truthspeaker said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> AL
> 
> *East*
> BoSox
> Rays
> Skanks
> Blue Jays
> Orioles
> 
> *Central*
> Twins (duh, winning)
> Tigers
> Sox
> Indians
> Royals
> 
> *West*
> A's
> Rangers
> Angels
> Mariners
> 
> 
> NL
> 
> *East*
> Phillies
> Braves
> Marlins
> Nats
> Mets
> 
> *Central*
> Pirates (lol j/k)
> Reds
> Cards
> Brewers
> Astros
> Cubbies
> Pirates
> 
> *West*
> Dodgers
> Rockies
> Giants
> Padres
> Backs
> 
> 
> Sawks, Twins, and Phillies will win 100+ games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm late everybody... This list is obviously made by a walking dodger dog who dreamt that the dodgers would be anything but sorry this year. As a Giants fan, this is the only Dodger jersey I would wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think the Giants... who got better... would finish 3rd in the NL West? How many cups of seawater do you drink a day?
Click to expand...


When I saw Posey's leg get torn up... I enjoyed it. And yes, McCourt is a major douche, we all know this.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Sheldon said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> AL
> 
> *East*
> BoSox
> Rays
> Skanks
> Blue Jays
> Orioles
> 
> *Central*
> Twins (duh, winning)
> Tigers
> Sox
> Indians
> Royals
> 
> *West*
> A's
> Rangers
> Angels
> Mariners
> 
> 
> NL
> 
> *East*
> Phillies
> Braves
> Marlins
> Nats
> Mets
> 
> *Central*
> Pirates (lol j/k)
> Reds
> Cards
> Brewers
> Astros
> Cubbies
> Pirates
> 
> *West*
> Dodgers
> Rockies
> Giants
> Padres
> Backs
> 
> 
> Sawks, Twins, and Phillies will win 100+ games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm late everybody... This list is obviously made by a walking dodger dog who dreamt that the dodgers would be anything but sorry this year. As a Giants fan, this is the only Dodger jersey I would wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think the Giants... who got better... would finish 3rd in the NL West? How many cups of seawater do you drink a day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I saw Posey's leg get torn up... I enjoyed it. And yes, McCourt is a major douche, we all know this.
Click to expand...


ahh cmon man you can't be happy about somebody getting hurt unless he's a douchebag... Posey's a great kid.. I wouldn't wish physical harm on any dodgers, I just hope they lose every game.


----------



## Sheldon

Truthspeaker said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm late everybody... This list is obviously made by a walking dodger dog who dreamt that the dodgers would be anything but sorry this year. As a Giants fan, this is the only Dodger jersey I would wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think the Giants... who got better... would finish 3rd in the NL West? How many cups of seawater do you drink a day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw Posey's leg get torn up... I enjoyed it. And yes, McCourt is a major douche, we all know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahh cmon man you can't be happy about somebody getting hurt unless he's a douchebag... Posey's a great kid.. I wouldn't wish physical harm on any dodgers, I just hope they lose every game.
Click to expand...


Yeah I'm just fucking with you. 

But I wasn't kidding about McCourt being a douche.


----------



## Article 15

Sheldon said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw Posey's leg get torn up... I enjoyed it. And yes, McCourt is a major douche, we all know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh cmon man you can't be happy about somebody getting hurt unless he's a douchebag... Posey's a great kid.. I wouldn't wish physical harm on any dodgers, I just hope they lose every game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm just fucking with you.
> 
> But I wasn't kidding about McCourt being a douche.
Click to expand...


LA should have a fire sale....


----------



## Truthspeaker

Article 15 said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh cmon man you can't be happy about somebody getting hurt unless he's a douchebag... Posey's a great kid.. I wouldn't wish physical harm on any dodgers, I just hope they lose every game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm just fucking with you.
> 
> But I wasn't kidding about McCourt being a douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LA should have a fire sale....
Click to expand...


I agree, We need some of those bats


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm just fucking with you.
> 
> But I wasn't kidding about McCourt being a douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA should have a fire sale....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, We need some of those bats
Click to expand...


No way you're getting past us this year.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA should have a fire sale....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, We need some of those bats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way you're getting past us this year.
Click to expand...


Then it begins... Down with Philly Again! Because the harsh reality for all the other contenders is they will all fall to the Giants or the Phillies and it will be an NLCS rematch. We still got the pitching plus now you can add Vogelsong and his league leading era to the mix. So there definitely IS  a way... We're used to succeeding with an anemic offense... This phillies are not used to playing low scoring one run games. And that's exactly what they'll have to do to beat the Giants. 
I like our chances again.

Tell those hitters to eat their cheese steak sandwiches if they wanna hit any homers off our staff. Bullpen is as good as the starters too.


----------



## Truthspeaker

I hope we can touch this kid the Phillies got on the bump tonight. We can't touch anybody but we're good at 1 run games.
 get ready for the whistles to blow louder than ever tonight in Cheesteak Stadium tonight


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> I hope we can touch this kid the Phillies got on the bump tonight. We can't touch anybody but we're good at 1 run games.
> get ready for the whistles to blow louder than ever tonight in Cheesteak Stadium tonight



You were saying?


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we can touch this kid the Phillies got on the bump tonight. We can't touch anybody but we're good at 1 run games.
> get ready for the whistles to blow louder than ever tonight in Cheesteak Stadium tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying?
Click to expand...


Well, you guys were lickin yer chops to see ol 75 out there throwing batting practice. Timmy had the flu and will go either tonight or tomorrow. Hey when we lose we look bad... But we'll scratch out these next two like we always do. This is all part of the plan. Gotya right where we want ya.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Pedroia almost hits the cycle.

Pedroia extended his hitting streak to 23 games with a triple in the first inning. He later added a double and two singles along with a walk. He scored three times and drove in another.

Gotta love this pip squeak in clean up.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Worst call in Major League History as the Pirates are robbed and stripsearched last night and we all were robbed of a legitimate conclusion to last night's 19 inning marathon between the Braves and Pirates...
I want Replay and Replay Yesterday!!! The whole 9 yards all the way... right down to computerized balls and strikes.


----------



## JackDan

Truthspeaker said:


> Worst call in Major League History as the Pirates are robbed and stripsearched last night and we all were robbed of a legitimate conclusion to last night's 19 inning marathon between the Braves and Pirates...
> I want Replay and Replay Yesterday!!! The whole 9 yards all the way... right down to computerized balls and strikes.



even as a braves fan that was a dispicable way of ending an amaxzing game.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Where's Paulie at!
How bout them apples! now u gotta deal wit beltran and lincecum tonight


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Where's Paulie at!
> How bout them apples! now u gotta deal wit beltran and lincecum tonight



Oh, you beat Kyle Kendrick.  Might as well just give you guys your updated rings right now!


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Paulie at!
> How bout them apples! now u gotta deal wit beltran and lincecum tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you beat Kyle Kendrick.  Might as well just give you guys your updated rings right now!
Click to expand...


hey... not our fault Bruce Bochy used your pitchers in the all star game to help avoid them this turn... smart managing I say. We can thank them later for helping us get home field if we get to the WS again...
like I said, we had you where we want you... 2 outta three wins rings.

and btw... I'll take a hundred Kendricks instead of ol Zeets.. Can't wait till Jonathan Sanchez comes back... Then 75 will finally get bumped from the rotation.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Paulie at!
> How bout them apples! now u gotta deal wit beltran and lincecum tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you beat Kyle Kendrick.  Might as well just give you guys your updated rings right now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey... not our fault Bruce Bochy used your pitchers in the all star game to help avoid them this turn... smart managing I say. We can thank them later for helping us get home field if we get to the WS again...
> like I said, we had you where we want you... 2 outta three wins rings.
> 
> and btw... I'll take a hundred Kendricks instead of ol Zeets.. Can't wait till Jonathan Sanchez comes back... Then 75 will finally get bumped from the rotation.
Click to expand...

I don't know man, there's been a few days off since the AS game where Manuel could shuffle the rotation around.  I highly doubt anything Bochy did affected this series, but I could be wrong.  I've been way too busy to follow the day to day moves this season so I'm not sure how Manuel's been handling the rotation in that regard.  I do know there was one Lee start a week or so ago where he was on 6 days rest, so obviously something changed somewhere.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you beat Kyle Kendrick.  Might as well just give you guys your updated rings right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey... not our fault Bruce Bochy used your pitchers in the all star game to help avoid them this turn... smart managing I say. We can thank them later for helping us get home field if we get to the WS again...
> like I said, we had you where we want you... 2 outta three wins rings.
> 
> and btw... I'll take a hundred Kendricks instead of ol Zeets.. Can't wait till Jonathan Sanchez comes back... Then 75 will finally get bumped from the rotation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know man, there's been a few days off since the AS game where Manuel could shuffle the rotation around.  I highly doubt anything Bochy did affected this series, but I could be wrong.  I've been way too busy to follow the day to day moves this season so I'm not sure how Manuel's been handling the rotation in that regard.  I do know there was one Lee start a week or so ago where he was on 6 days rest, so obviously something changed somewhere.
Click to expand...


of course, but hey, we've dealt with everybody on your roster last year and beat them, including and especially Lee who had a better offense behind him last year than this year's and last year's Phillies.

The one thing that's positive about our offense is they don't know who is pitching to them, whether it's Roy Halladay or Joe Nobody... We scratch out 3-4 runs and beat that pitcher or when we lose we get shutout and lose by 5 or more runs. It's just our M.O. Win the close ones and forget about the blowouts.... 
Gotta love that ridiculous team era of 3.06... The starters have been awesome but the bullpen has been even better.... 0.56 era since the all star break


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey... not our fault Bruce Bochy used your pitchers in the all star game to help avoid them this turn... smart managing I say. We can thank them later for helping us get home field if we get to the WS again...
> like I said, we had you where we want you... 2 outta three wins rings.
> 
> and btw... I'll take a hundred Kendricks instead of ol Zeets.. Can't wait till Jonathan Sanchez comes back... Then 75 will finally get bumped from the rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man, there's been a few days off since the AS game where Manuel could shuffle the rotation around.  I highly doubt anything Bochy did affected this series, but I could be wrong.  I've been way too busy to follow the day to day moves this season so I'm not sure how Manuel's been handling the rotation in that regard.  I do know there was one Lee start a week or so ago where he was on 6 days rest, so obviously something changed somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course, but hey, we've dealt with everybody on your roster last year and beat them, including and especially Lee who had a better offense behind him last year than this year's and last year's Phillies.
> 
> The one thing that's positive about our offense is they don't know who is pitching to them, whether it's Roy Halladay or Joe Nobody... We scratch out 3-4 runs and beat that pitcher or when we lose we get shutout and lose by 5 or more runs. It's just our M.O. Win the close ones and forget about the blowouts....
> Gotta love that ridiculous team era of 3.06... The starters have been awesome but the bullpen has been even better.... 0.56 era since the all star break
Click to expand...


We don't have any Joe Nobodys in our rotation.  Oswalt is back on Sunday, and that makes Vance Worley our #5.  He's only 7-1 with a 2.33 ERA.  

Cain and Linc aren't at their best this season and you guys will be lucky to make the playoffs.  You got Arizona right on your ass and have to race Atl if you want the WC.  You guys really aren't that good this season and I'm just being brutally honest.  

1-0 so far for the series


----------



## Article 15

Hi.

My team hits good pitching and has two legit top of the rotation guys in Lester and Beckett.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man, there's been a few days off since the AS game where Manuel could shuffle the rotation around.  I highly doubt anything Bochy did affected this series, but I could be wrong.  I've been way too busy to follow the day to day moves this season so I'm not sure how Manuel's been handling the rotation in that regard.  I do know there was one Lee start a week or so ago where he was on 6 days rest, so obviously something changed somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course, but hey, we've dealt with everybody on your roster last year and beat them, including and especially Lee who had a better offense behind him last year than this year's and last year's Phillies.
> 
> The one thing that's positive about our offense is they don't know who is pitching to them, whether it's Roy Halladay or Joe Nobody... We scratch out 3-4 runs and beat that pitcher or when we lose we get shutout and lose by 5 or more runs. It's just our M.O. Win the close ones and forget about the blowouts....
> Gotta love that ridiculous team era of 3.06... The starters have been awesome but the bullpen has been even better.... 0.56 era since the all star break
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have any Joe Nobodys in our rotation.  Oswalt is back on Sunday, and that makes Vance Worley our #5.  He's only 7-1 with a 2.33 ERA.
> 
> Cain and Linc aren't at their best this season and you guys will be lucky to make the playoffs.  You got Arizona right on your ass and have to race Atl if you want the WC.  You guys really aren't that good this season and I'm just being brutally honest.
> 
> 1-0 so far for the series
Click to expand...


Well Lincecum has definitely been better this year than last year and Cain as well, however the problem has been the run support. Don't go looking at Wins and Loss Record.. Both have lower era's and higher strikeout totals with lower walks than last year. It's been all about run support. The Offense is back to the level it was in 08 which was simply dreadful. Last year we were at least slightly below average but with all the injuries this year the offense has been abysmal... That could change with our new acquisitions but this year more than ever it's about our pitching... and don't worry about the D-Bags. They were always pretenders and will fade. Don't buy their fools gold. We'll have no problem winning the west and then all we gotta do is limp in to the playoffs and we have a shot because we have the best staff in the majors. That is why we still have a chance. We just need the offense to get hot for a couple weeks and the west race is over. Trust me, Arizona is far more flawed than us and they will fold by mid september if not earlier.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Article 15 said:


> Hi.
> 
> My team hits good pitching and has two legit top of the rotation guys in Lester and Beckett.



I truly hope we face either the Yanks or the Sawx in the Series. It would be epic, and then you can say you hit good pitching or not.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course, but hey, we've dealt with everybody on your roster last year and beat them, including and especially Lee who had a better offense behind him last year than this year's and last year's Phillies.
> 
> The one thing that's positive about our offense is they don't know who is pitching to them, whether it's Roy Halladay or Joe Nobody... We scratch out 3-4 runs and beat that pitcher or when we lose we get shutout and lose by 5 or more runs. It's just our M.O. Win the close ones and forget about the blowouts....
> Gotta love that ridiculous team era of 3.06... The starters have been awesome but the bullpen has been even better.... 0.56 era since the all star break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have any Joe Nobodys in our rotation.  Oswalt is back on Sunday, and that makes Vance Worley our #5.  He's only 7-1 with a 2.33 ERA.
> 
> Cain and Linc aren't at their best this season and you guys will be lucky to make the playoffs.  You got Arizona right on your ass and have to race Atl if you want the WC.  You guys really aren't that good this season and I'm just being brutally honest.
> 
> 1-0 so far for the series
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Lincecum has definitely been better this year than last year and Cain as well, however the problem has been the run support. Don't go looking at Wins and Loss Record.. Both have lower era's and higher strikeout totals with lower walks than last year. It's been all about run support. The Offense is back to the level it was in 08 which was simply dreadful. Last year we were at least slightly below average but with all the injuries this year the offense has been abysmal... That could change with our new acquisitions but this year more than ever it's about our pitching... and don't worry about the D-Bags. They were always pretenders and will fade. Don't buy their fools gold. We'll have no problem winning the west and then all we gotta do is limp in to the playoffs and we have a shot because we have the best staff in the majors. That is why we still have a chance. We just need the offense to get hot for a couple weeks and the west race is over. Trust me, Arizona is far more flawed than us and they will fold by mid september if not earlier.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how you can say you have the best pitching staff.

Here's the current team pitching numbers as of today:

1. Phi:  72-29, 3.09 ERA, 33/36 saves, 896 hits, 366 total runs, 347 earned runs, 78 hr, 272 walks, 861 K, .238 opponent avg, 1.15 WHIP

2. SF:  62-50, 3.16 ERA, 40/52 saves, 859 hits, 394 runs, 358 earned, 68 hr, 381 walks, 920 K, .229 avg, 1.22 WHIP

We've got you beat in record, ERA, save pct, runs allowed including earned, walks by a landslide, and WHIP.  Basically the most important categories.

You guys have a damn good staff, but it's not better than ours.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have any Joe Nobodys in our rotation.  Oswalt is back on Sunday, and that makes Vance Worley our #5.  He's only 7-1 with a 2.33 ERA.
> 
> Cain and Linc aren't at their best this season and you guys will be lucky to make the playoffs.  You got Arizona right on your ass and have to race Atl if you want the WC.  You guys really aren't that good this season and I'm just being brutally honest.
> 
> 1-0 so far for the series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Lincecum has definitely been better this year than last year and Cain as well, however the problem has been the run support. Don't go looking at Wins and Loss Record.. Both have lower era's and higher strikeout totals with lower walks than last year. It's been all about run support. The Offense is back to the level it was in 08 which was simply dreadful. Last year we were at least slightly below average but with all the injuries this year the offense has been abysmal... That could change with our new acquisitions but this year more than ever it's about our pitching... and don't worry about the D-Bags. They were always pretenders and will fade. Don't buy their fools gold. We'll have no problem winning the west and then all we gotta do is limp in to the playoffs and we have a shot because we have the best staff in the majors. That is why we still have a chance. We just need the offense to get hot for a couple weeks and the west race is over. Trust me, Arizona is far more flawed than us and they will fold by mid september if not earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure how you can say you have the best pitching staff.
> 
> Here's the current team pitching numbers as of today:
> 
> 1. Phi:  72-29, 3.09 ERA, 33/36 saves, 896 hits, 366 total runs, 347 earned runs, 78 hr, 272 walks, 861 K, .238 opponent avg, 1.15 WHIP
> 
> 2. SF:  62-50, 3.16 ERA, 40/52 saves, 859 hits, 394 runs, 358 earned, 68 hr, 381 walks, 920 K, .229 avg, 1.22 WHIP
> 
> We've got you beat in record, ERA, save pct, runs allowed including earned, walks by a landslide, and WHIP.  Basically the most important categories.
> 
> You guys have a damn good staff, but it's not better than ours.
Click to expand...


Well last I checked we had you in all those categories last week, but we had a very bad week and the pitching had a hiccup, so as of this exact moment you guys have bragging rights. A week ago, we had all those... then after taking the series in Philadelphia we gave up 26 runs in 5 games against the Reds and D-Bags. That's what allowed you guys to catch up to us(Thanks Barry Zito for bending over and coughing up 9 runs). Thank heavens we have Jonathan Sanchez back finally to spell Zito in the Rotation.
But like I said before, we have you right where we want you... We know we beat the Phillies in Series all the time. No one is better constructed to beat you guys than us somehow. I think it's a mental thing. No Wonder Philly hasn't won a series IN san francisco Since 06.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Lincecum has definitely been better this year than last year and Cain as well, however the problem has been the run support. Don't go looking at Wins and Loss Record.. Both have lower era's and higher strikeout totals with lower walks than last year. It's been all about run support. The Offense is back to the level it was in 08 which was simply dreadful. Last year we were at least slightly below average but with all the injuries this year the offense has been abysmal... That could change with our new acquisitions but this year more than ever it's about our pitching... and don't worry about the D-Bags. They were always pretenders and will fade. Don't buy their fools gold. We'll have no problem winning the west and then all we gotta do is limp in to the playoffs and we have a shot because we have the best staff in the majors. That is why we still have a chance. We just need the offense to get hot for a couple weeks and the west race is over. Trust me, Arizona is far more flawed than us and they will fold by mid september if not earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you can say you have the best pitching staff.
> 
> Here's the current team pitching numbers as of today:
> 
> 1. Phi:  72-29, 3.09 ERA, 33/36 saves, 896 hits, 366 total runs, 347 earned runs, 78 hr, 272 walks, 861 K, .238 opponent avg, 1.15 WHIP
> 
> 2. SF:  62-50, 3.16 ERA, 40/52 saves, 859 hits, 394 runs, 358 earned, 68 hr, 381 walks, 920 K, .229 avg, 1.22 WHIP
> 
> We've got you beat in record, ERA, save pct, runs allowed including earned, walks by a landslide, and WHIP.  Basically the most important categories.
> 
> You guys have a damn good staff, but it's not better than ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well last I checked we had you in all those categories last week, but we had a very bad week and the pitching had a hiccup, so as of this exact moment you guys have bragging rights. A week ago, we had all those... then after taking the series in Philadelphia we gave up 26 runs in 5 games against the Reds and D-Bags. That's what allowed you guys to catch up to us(Thanks Barry Zito for bending over and coughing up 9 runs). Thank heavens we have Jonathan Sanchez back finally to spell Zito in the Rotation.
> But like I said before, we have you right where we want you... We know we beat the Phillies in Series all the time. No one is better constructed to beat you guys than us somehow. I think it's a mental thing. No Wonder Philly hasn't won a series IN san francisco Since 06.
Click to expand...


Yeah the Marlins were in our heads like that a couple years ago, we could barely win a game at all and lost countless games in a row in Florida.  

You know what's happened _since_ then?

They've become our BITCH.  Sometimes we just LET them win because we feel sorry for them, and it's 1:30 on Sunday afternoon and we've played baseball for 10 straight days and the previous game was only a few hours ago the night before and we just want to get some god damn SLEEP.

Cody Ross was the only reason you guys took us last year.  He was the difference maker.  That's fine.  So be it.  But if Cody fucking ROSS is the guy you have to rely on to get over hump against easily the best team in baseball right now...the Phillies...then I'm afraid your short lived greatness is finished


----------



## Paulie

2 down, 2 to go son!


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> 2 down, 2 to go son!



ok... dad... you finally won a series in sf... Just a nice little reminder that Cain and Lincecum still pwn you. Once we're a little healthier come playoff time we'll see who's Boss you little tramp heap.


----------



## Sheldon

I don't really like Rick Sutcliff as a broadcaster. He's kind of got this condescending vibe going on.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Sheldon said:


> I don't really like Rick Sutcliff as a broadcaster. He's kind of got this condescending vibe going on.



Down with Joe Buck and Matt Vasgersian! Also don't care for Our Giants own Dave Flemming


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 down, 2 to go son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... dad... you finally won a series in sf... Just a nice little reminder that Cain and Lincecum still pwn you. Once we're a little healthier come playoff time we'll see who's Boss you little tramp heap.
Click to expand...


Linc controlled us, but Cain didn't NECESSARILY.  We got to him in the 1st, but then he settled down.  So I wouldn't call it a 'pwn' considering he lost.

I do give you props though on your righties being able to handle our lefty heavy lineup.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 down, 2 to go son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... dad... you finally won a series in sf... Just a nice little reminder that Cain and Lincecum still pwn you. Once we're a little healthier come playoff time we'll see who's Boss you little tramp heap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linc controlled us, but Cain didn't NECESSARILY.  We got to him in the 1st, but then he settled down.  So I wouldn't call it a 'pwn' considering he lost.
> 
> I do give you props though on your righties being able to handle our lefty heavy lineup.
Click to expand...


Just the same, we know there are easier opponents but we'd much rather face you all again in the NLCS than someone else. There's just so much drama.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok... dad... you finally won a series in sf... Just a nice little reminder that Cain and Lincecum still pwn you. Once we're a little healthier come playoff time we'll see who's Boss you little tramp heap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linc controlled us, but Cain didn't NECESSARILY.  We got to him in the 1st, but then he settled down.  So I wouldn't call it a 'pwn' considering he lost.
> 
> I do give you props though on your righties being able to handle our lefty heavy lineup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the same, we know there are easier opponents but we'd much rather face you all again in the NLCS than someone else. There's just so much drama.
Click to expand...


I want the Yankees.  I don't care how we have to get to them.  If it's through you guys, so be it.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linc controlled us, but Cain didn't NECESSARILY.  We got to him in the 1st, but then he settled down.  So I wouldn't call it a 'pwn' considering he lost.
> 
> I do give you props though on your righties being able to handle our lefty heavy lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the same, we know there are easier opponents but we'd much rather face you all again in the NLCS than someone else. There's just so much drama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want the Yankees.  I don't care how we have to get to them.  If it's through you guys, so be it.
Click to expand...


Yankees or Sawks, either will bring credibilty from the East Coast Bias machine.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Baseball fans will be treated to an epic pair of Championship series with the usual Sox/Yanks clash and a rematch of Giants/Phils. Drama and bad blood would be everywhere.

All due respect to the Brewers who do have a shot at this thing, as well as the Braves, both will lose valiant fights to the Giants and Phils pitching staffs. The Rangers are presenting fools gold this year. They will fold this year if they face either the Yanks or the Sox. Whoever comes out of the central, probably the Tigers will lose quickly despite a respectable year. 

Too bad for Los Piratas man.. I was really pulling for them but they remembered who they were before september rolled around.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Baseball fans will be treated to an epic pair of Championship series with the usual Sox/Yanks clash and a rematch of Giants/Phils. Drama and bad blood would be everywhere.
> 
> All due respect to the Brewers who do have a shot at this thing, as well as the Braves, both will lose valiant fights to the Giants and Phils pitching staffs. The Rangers are presenting fools gold this year. They will fold this year if they face either the Yanks or the Sox. Whoever comes out of the central, probably the Tigers will lose quickly despite a respectable year.
> 
> Too bad for Los Piratas man.. I was really pulling for them but they remembered who they were before september rolled around.



The Brewers don't have a shot.  Only you guys, us, and maybe Atlanta because of their pitching, which is #5 in the majors.  I'm not personally worried about Atl though because we've faced their pitching plenty over the last couple years.

I do get to take credit for calling Jurrjens as having ace type stuff a couple years ago on here when I was arguing about it with Crimson White, a Braves fan, trying to convince him that he had a good staff.


----------



## Paulie

Damn this was 3 years ago..

http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/62063-gm-reiterates-braves-wont-part-with-prospects-even-for-peavy.html?highlight=jurrjens



> If I were you I'd be happy with Hudson and Jurrjens, and even Hampton now that he'll be healthy. That's not a bad first 3.  Keep the prospects, I think you guys need offense right now more than starting pitching. You might want to think about unloading Francouer too, before his value goes completely down the toilet.  Trade him for some pitching if you can, and sign Vlad or Milton Bradley. They are both FA's.



And good thing they didn't waste their time with Peavy.


----------



## tricknee

Mets and Red Sox fan here...guess i can at least look forward to the Bosox being in the playoffs barring a total collapse over the next 40 or so games. I love baseball in general, all i ask is please no Yankees - Phillies World Series again in my lifetime


----------



## Truthspeaker

tricknee said:


> Mets and Red Sox fan here...guess i can at least look forward to the Bosox being in the playoffs barring a total collapse over the next 40 or so games. I love baseball in general, all i ask is please no Yankees - Phillies World Series again in my lifetime



Hey Trick, you've seen two Philly trophies. Enough is enough. We Giants need to get our 2nd and we'll probly have to go through you again. That is as long as we can just get INTO the playoffs. Score a freakin run Giants will ya!


----------



## JackDan

How about dan uggla, dood has really turned it around. As for the playoffs, at this rate it looks like the giants might be outside looking in. Still alot of bball left but when u cant score more than three runs a game its trouble. 

As for me, even as a braves fan, i have to say the phillies are the it team this year.  Stud pitching and a lineup that can easily hit ten runs a game. We will see, any team can run hot or cold come late september and thats when it matters most.


----------



## Truthspeaker

JackDan said:


> How about dan uggla, dood has really turned it around. As for the playoffs, at this rate it looks like the giants might be outside looking in. Still alot of bball left but when u cant score more than three runs a game its trouble.
> 
> As for me, even as a braves fan, i have to say the phillies are the it team this year.  Stud pitching and a lineup that can easily hit ten runs a game. We will see, any team can run hot or cold come late september and thats when it matters most.



10 runs A game or 10 runs IN a game? nobody's 10 runs per game good. Don't worry about the Giants.. I would worry if they are 2 games back by mid september, but the D-bags gotta go play a tough schedule from here out. We have sub 500 opponents the rest of the way after Atlanta. Now we get to play the Astros 7 games after Atlanta. D-bags got healthy off them. Enjoy Philadelphia snakes.

and yes, it's too bad Uggla's streak came to an end. He really needed that streak. He was an abomination before that.

I'd like to see a real average hitter like Ichiro make a run at DiMaggio. At least a run at Rose's mark of 44.


----------



## JackDan

Truthspeaker said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about dan uggla, dood has really turned it around. As for the playoffs, at this rate it looks like the giants might be outside looking in. Still alot of bball left but when u cant score more than three runs a game its trouble.
> 
> As for me, even as a braves fan, i have to say the phillies are the it team this year.  Stud pitching and a lineup that can easily hit ten runs a game. We will see, any team can run hot or cold come late september and thats when it matters most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 runs A game or 10 runs IN a game? nobody's 10 runs per game good. Don't worry about the Giants.. I would worry if they are 2 games back by mid september, but the D-bags gotta go play a tough schedule from here out. We have sub 500 opponents the rest of the way after Atlanta. Now we get to play the Astros 7 games after Atlanta. D-bags got healthy off them. Enjoy Philadelphia snakes.
> 
> and yes, it's too bad Uggla's streak came to an end. He really needed that streak. He was an abomination before that.
> 
> I'd like to see a real average hitter like Ichiro make a run at DiMaggio. At least a run at Rose's mark of 44.
Click to expand...


Definately meant ten runs IN a single game. But the giants they really are last in the NL with 3.4 I believe average runs a game.  I agree, the d-bags need to step up to make this any sort of run at the division.  As for the giants, unless beltran propels them to the playoffs, (hard to do on the dl, but we will see in sept) they lost their best pitching prospect for a rent-a-player, and if they don't make the playoffs and beltran walks to another team, well than that deal will be a complete bust.  I really like how the braves got bourne and didn't really give up anything, and it really really improved our overall game as a team.


----------



## Truthspeaker

JackDan said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about dan uggla, dood has really turned it around. As for the playoffs, at this rate it looks like the giants might be outside looking in. Still alot of bball left but when u cant score more than three runs a game its trouble.
> 
> As for me, even as a braves fan, i have to say the phillies are the it team this year.  Stud pitching and a lineup that can easily hit ten runs a game. We will see, any team can run hot or cold come late september and thats when it matters most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 runs A game or 10 runs IN a game? nobody's 10 runs per game good. Don't worry about the Giants.. I would worry if they are 2 games back by mid september, but the D-bags gotta go play a tough schedule from here out. We have sub 500 opponents the rest of the way after Atlanta. Now we get to play the Astros 7 games after Atlanta. D-bags got healthy off them. Enjoy Philadelphia snakes.
> 
> and yes, it's too bad Uggla's streak came to an end. He really needed that streak. He was an abomination before that.
> 
> I'd like to see a real average hitter like Ichiro make a run at DiMaggio. At least a run at Rose's mark of 44.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definately meant ten runs IN a single game. But the giants they really are last in the NL with 3.4 I believe average runs a game.  I agree, the d-bags need to step up to make this any sort of run at the division.  As for the giants, unless beltran propels them to the playoffs, (hard to do on the dl, but we will see in sept) they lost their best pitching prospect for a rent-a-player, and if they don't make the playoffs and beltran walks to another team, well than that deal will be a complete bust.  I really like how the braves got bourne and didn't really give up anything, and it really really improved our overall game as a team.
Click to expand...


Somehow the Giants survive a 4-6 road trip and pick up a game on the D-bags who went into Atlanta and got pwned by the Braves in a sweeping fashion. Thanks Bravos.
Injury Depleted Giants return home in desperate need of offense and the return of Beltran. Much needed day off today.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 runs A game or 10 runs IN a game? nobody's 10 runs per game good. Don't worry about the Giants.. I would worry if they are 2 games back by mid september, but the D-bags gotta go play a tough schedule from here out. We have sub 500 opponents the rest of the way after Atlanta. Now we get to play the Astros 7 games after Atlanta. D-bags got healthy off them. Enjoy Philadelphia snakes.
> 
> and yes, it's too bad Uggla's streak came to an end. He really needed that streak. He was an abomination before that.
> 
> I'd like to see a real average hitter like Ichiro make a run at DiMaggio. At least a run at Rose's mark of 44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definately meant ten runs IN a single game. But the giants they really are last in the NL with 3.4 I believe average runs a game.  I agree, the d-bags need to step up to make this any sort of run at the division.  As for the giants, unless beltran propels them to the playoffs, (hard to do on the dl, but we will see in sept) they lost their best pitching prospect for a rent-a-player, and if they don't make the playoffs and beltran walks to another team, well than that deal will be a complete bust.  I really like how the braves got bourne and didn't really give up anything, and it really really improved our overall game as a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow the Giants survive a 4-6 road trip and pick up a game on the D-bags who went into Atlanta and got pwned by the Braves in a sweeping fashion. Thanks Bravos.
> Injury Depleted Giants return home in desperate need of offense and the return of Beltran. Much needed day off today.
Click to expand...


You've got one tough _battle_ ahead of you defending that title


----------



## Truthspeaker

Arizona loses 6th straight. Giants gain ground on a day off. 1 back in the west. Next 12 games against losing teams. Beltran coming back by Friday. 

Paulie wanna reconsider your statement about the Brewers not having a shot? They look pretty darn good right now.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Arizona loses 6th straight. Giants gain ground on a day off. 1 back in the west. Next 12 games against losing teams. Beltran coming back by Friday.
> 
> Paulie wanna reconsider your statement about the Brewers not having a shot? They look pretty darn good right now.



I meant no shot in the playoffs, because their pitching will not get them past Phi or SF.


----------



## Gallagher

Face the bold fact: the Sox will take the east.


----------



## JackDan

man I was watching lincecum against the cubs last night, I was with 2 giants fans and we had to turn it off.  Man their offense sucks off goats.


----------



## Truthspeaker

its a miserable time right now in the city by the bay. New season low after Randy Frickin Wells throws a three hit shutout against the Giants. Randy Wells and his 5 plus era has never thrown a shutout at any level of his professional baseball career? Time to jump off the Golden Gate?


----------



## trams

D-Backs are on a roll again.


----------



## pgm

I guess I'll check in here as a long-time Phillies fan. I feel like at this point that's like admitting you're a Yankees fan, but I do get caught by surprise when I see Phillies hate. I'm still not used to the idea that this is no longer the team that trades away Curt Schilling.


----------



## MeBelle

Go RedSox...or Rockies!!

Sorry, haven't the time to read through all 8000 pages of this thread


----------



## Ernie S.

Gallagher said:


> Face the bold fact: the Sox will take the east.



How's that working out for you? It's September. The socks are done.


----------



## Ernie S.

pgm said:


> I guess I'll check in here as a long-time Phillies fan. I feel like at this point that's like admitting you're a Yankees fan, but I do get caught by surprise when I see Phillies hate. I'm still not used to the idea that this is no longer the team that trades away Curt Schilling.



Yanks in 5 over Philly


----------



## Ernie S.

MeBelle60 said:


> Go RedSox...or Rockies!!
> 
> Sorry, haven't the time to read through all 8000 pages of this thread



Well, the Rockies are 15 out so forget about them. The Red Sucks are only 2 out, but it is September and choke time for them.


----------



## pgm

Ernie S. said:


> Yanks in 5 over Philly



It's possible. I'm pretty confident, though. Hammels is much better than he was two years ago and the Phillies have not faired poorly against Sabathia in their three post-season matchups.


----------



## trams

Kennedy won his 19 th game. Cy young nominee? D-Backs are rolling.


----------



## MeBelle

Ernie S. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go RedSox...or Rockies!!
> 
> Sorry, haven't the time to read through all 8000 pages of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Rockies are 15 out so forget about them. The Red Sucks are only 2 out, but it is September and choke time for them.
Click to expand...


Red Sucks?
Them there are fighting words! 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Unkotare

Ernie S. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go RedSox...or Rockies!!
> 
> Sorry, haven't the time to read through all 8000 pages of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Rockies are 15 out so forget about them. The Red Sucks are only 2 out, but it is September and choke time for them.
Click to expand...




I'm sorry, which team has two World Series titles in the 21st century?


----------



## Article 15

25 wins = MVP lock for Verlander


----------



## Article 15

Unkotare said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go RedSox...or Rockies!!
> 
> Sorry, haven't the time to read through all 8000 pages of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Rockies are 15 out so forget about them. The Red Sucks are only 2 out, but it is September and choke time for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, which team has two World Series titles in the 21st century?
Click to expand...


None of that matters.  Outside of CC New York doesn't have a legit playoff arm in their rotation.

Any chance the Sox have rides on Josh Beckett's health.


----------



## Article 15

And NOBODY wants to see Anaheim take the west.

Weaver, Haren, and Santana?

Oh, my....


----------



## Article 15

But Philly's pitching is boss. 

They are the team to beat.


----------



## Unkotare

Article 15 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Rockies are 15 out so forget about them. The Red Sucks are only 2 out, but it is September and choke time for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, which team has two World Series titles in the 21st century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that matters. .
Click to expand...



That does not answer the question.


----------



## Unkotare

Article 15 said:


> Any chance the Sox have rides on Josh Beckett's health.





And Yuke and Buc and Bedard and Lackey and if Crawford remembers how to play baseball...


----------



## Article 15

Unkotare said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance the Sox have rides on Josh Beckett's health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Yuke and Buc and Bedard and Lackey and if Crawford remembers how to play baseball...
Click to expand...


Youk will be fine and we've been fine with Crawford underperforming all season.

Don't expect anything out of Buchholz if he even plays which I seriously doubt happens.

Definitely don't expect to get anything out of Lackey.  Consider anything out of him the graviest of gravies.

Bedard will be run out there and all he needs to do is not blow up in any game he starts and give the offense a chance.  He can do that.  

Honestly though there's no need worrying about the Bedards and Lackeys of the world if you don't have a legit 1-2 at the top.

But I hear ya.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance the Sox have rides on Josh Beckett's health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Yuke and Buc and Bedard and Lackey and if Crawford remembers how to play baseball...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youk will be fine and we've been fine with Crawford underperforming all season.
> 
> Don't expect anything out of Buchholz if he even plays which I seriously doubt happens.
> 
> Definitely don't expect to get anything out of Lackey.  Consider anything out of him the graviest of gravies.
> 
> Bedard will be run out there and all he needs to do is not blow up in any game he starts and give the offense a chance.  He can do that.
> 
> Honestly though there's no need worrying about the Bedards and Lackeys of the world if you don't have a legit 1-2 at the top.
> 
> But I hear ya.
Click to expand...


Legit 1-2 can be overrated sometimes.  We won in '08 without a legit 1, let alone a 2.  Hamels was as close as it came and he was still finding himself then.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Yuke and Buc and Bedard and Lackey and if Crawford remembers how to play baseball...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youk will be fine and we've been fine with Crawford underperforming all season.
> 
> Don't expect anything out of Buchholz if he even plays which I seriously doubt happens.
> 
> Definitely don't expect to get anything out of Lackey.  Consider anything out of him the graviest of gravies.
> 
> Bedard will be run out there and all he needs to do is not blow up in any game he starts and give the offense a chance.  He can do that.
> 
> Honestly though there's no need worrying about the Bedards and Lackeys of the world if you don't have a legit 1-2 at the top.
> 
> But I hear ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legit 1-2 can be overrated sometimes.  We won in '08 without a legit 1, let alone a 2.  Hamels was as close as it came and he was still finding himself then.
Click to expand...


Naturally there are exceptions but heading into this post season I think I'm right about the 1-2.

Halladay
Lee
Hamels
Oswalt

You can't beat that with:

Lester
????
????
????

CC
????
????
????

The more I think about it the heavier a favorite you become.

Fuck.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youk will be fine and we've been fine with Crawford underperforming all season.
> 
> Don't expect anything out of Buchholz if he even plays which I seriously doubt happens.
> 
> Definitely don't expect to get anything out of Lackey.  Consider anything out of him the graviest of gravies.
> 
> Bedard will be run out there and all he needs to do is not blow up in any game he starts and give the offense a chance.  He can do that.
> 
> Honestly though there's no need worrying about the Bedards and Lackeys of the world if you don't have a legit 1-2 at the top.
> 
> But I hear ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legit 1-2 can be overrated sometimes.  We won in '08 without a legit 1, let alone a 2.  Hamels was as close as it came and he was still finding himself then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naturally there are exceptions but heading into this post season I think I'm right about the 1-2.
> 
> Halladay
> Lee
> Hamels
> Oswalt
> 
> You can't beat that with:
> 
> Lester
> ????
> ????
> ????
> 
> CC
> ????
> ????
> ????
> 
> The more I think about it the heavier a favorite you become.
> 
> Fuck.
Click to expand...


The question is do we go with Oswalt or Worley.


----------



## Article 15

This ball is crushed about as hard as you'll ever see.


----------



## Article 15

Fuck these guys.

They don't deserve to be in the postseason.


----------



## Andrew2382

article,

are your boys ever going to score off this triple a team the yanks have playing?  my god someone score!!!!


----------



## Article 15

Oh so very fucked.


----------



## Sheldon

Shit sons. What an ending.


----------



## Zander

Tonight we saw the "choke master" - A-Rod -  doing what he does best....... Based loaded, one out, down by two. STRIKE OUT!!!


----------



## Oddball

_*K!*_


----------



## Zander

*Wiff!!!!*


----------



## Zander

Tonight the "too big to fail" NY Yankees......failed.  Appropriately, "Choke master" A-Rod struck out for the final out of the game. Their season is now over. Nice try Yankees. Better luck next year!! 

 Way to go Tigers!!! Sparky would be proud!


----------



## Oddball

Grab them golf clubs, boys!


----------



## Paulie

good thing we went with Oswalt whos had an injury shortened season and sub_par performance when he was playing, over the phenom vance worley whos done nothing but WIN all season


----------



## Jroc

The better team won tonight.... GO TIGERS!!!!!!


----------



## Chris

It's always fun to watch the Yankees lose.

Jim Leyland is the best manager in baseball.

"And this crowd is stunned."


----------



## Twalbert

Real nice to see them pull that game out.


----------



## Paulie

All I'm gonna say is wow


----------



## Zander

Paulie said:


> All I'm gonna say is wow



Me too. They should have won this series easily....


----------



## ZiemanZnzoru

i am the fan  of pirates , so cheers for pirates ....


----------

